# 14 months progress pics



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Found an old pic on my laptop last night so tried to take a quick comparison shot if anyone's interested.

It's about 14 months old when I first joined the gym. Been lifting now for about 11 of those months


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Miike said:


> Found an old pic on my laptop last night so tried to take a quick comparison shot if anyone's interested.
> 
> It's about 14 months old when I first joined the gym. Been lifting now for about 11 of those months


Looking good mate. Did the training make your hair fall out?? Only joking :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Very noticable change, nice work :thumbup1:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

PS hows the weather in the South West? I've got to drive back from Heathrow to Cornwall this sunday.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Good change dude, good job took the pictures because I bet you didn't realise it was such a change


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

good progress dude


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words guys.

The hairdresser did get a little over excited yesterday!


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> PS hows the weather in the South West? I've got to drive back from Heathrow to Cornwall this sunday.


Was really bad yesterday mate. Not seen it so rough for a long time!

Gorgeous today at the moment.

Looks sh1te tomorrow and Monday though!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

No doubt you have made noticable changes but if i am to be honest, i would have expected much more gains in 14 or with 11 months weight training.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Keep going.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> No doubt you have made noticable changes but if i am to be honest, i would have expected much more gains in 14 or with 11 months weight training.


Exactly but that's what happens when you try and limit your food you will never grow properly or he must have stupidly high metabolism that find it hard to put on weight.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> Exactly but that's what happens when you try and limit your food you will never grow properly or he must have stupidly high metabolism that find it hard to put on weight.


Fair enough comments guys 

I work very hard but I'm not overly dedicated. I've lots of other things I like doing as well that aren't ideal to muscle gain!


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW I'm 25lbs up on what I was last May


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice progress mate, better to put size and weight on slowly IMO, if as you say you enjoy doing other sport/stuff as well.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Miike said:


> Fair enough comments guys
> 
> I work very hard but I'm not overly dedicated. I've lots of other things I like doing as well that aren't ideal to muscle gain!


I actually think the gains are very impressive. 25lbs is a lot, your not overly bloated of gaining masses of fat, it looks like mostly lean gains and that is a hell of a lot.

I would encourage you to blast you shoulders more thou mate, you look the same width the whole way down your body, adding mass to the shoulder and traps will fill you out well. Plenty of Lat raises and thick bar standing presses.

Up the protein a little more and keep beasting the weights.

:thumb:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

i think youve made great gains! well done!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wicked change mate, I'd be well chuffed with that! You managed to stay fairly lean too, when most people start going to the gym people will tell them 'yeah eat everything that isn't nailed down' and so on.. all that'll do is turn you into a fat c*nt tbh :lol: Look's like your diet has been controlled and consistent, which is great.

Keep up the good work


----------



## guppy (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking in good nic fella!

Hopefully i can be in that sort of shape in 14 months time


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you had your belly button pierced?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.....25lbs in 14 months.....nice n steady gain.... :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i recall his not a natty guys lol ..


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> i recall his not a natty guys lol ..


dat der izzz shameful innit....:laugh:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> dat der izzz shameful innit....:laugh:


just saying mate.. nothing wrong with natty or not being one .. we are all in it for the same reason but some of us just like to take more risks than others lol and feel like god :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> just saying mate.. nothing wrong with natty or not being one .. we are all in it for the same reason but some of us just like to take more risks than others lol and feel like god :laugh:


..my lips are sealed....


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 



Magic Torch said:


> I actually think the gains are very impressive. 25lbs is a lot, your not overly bloated of gaining masses of fat, it looks like mostly lean gains and that is a hell of a lot.
> 
> I would encourage you to blast you shoulders more thou mate, you look the same width the whole way down your body, adding mass to the shoulder and traps will fill you out well. Plenty of Lat raises and thick bar standing presses.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I've only recently started training my shoulders properly. It's taken me a while to get in a decent routine. I didn't do any free weights till about October :whistling:

Thanks for the advise though mate


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ..my lips are sealed....


you need them sealed lol :whistling: :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dat der izzz shameful innit....:laugh:


Innit, bunch in cheaters...

:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> i recall his not a natty guys lol ..


Ha never said I was! I've done a couple of mild PH cycles which I gained quite well from


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Have you had your belly button pierced?


Yes mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice progress there mate:thumb:

Think you've said on another thread you are looking at the MensHealth look so you are well on your way.

Get them shoulders hit pal


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great progress mate, should be well proud of yourself.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice steady gains Mike.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

*You did it wrong!*

Your meant to look sad on the before, and happy on the after.

Good progress mate


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> *You did it wrong!*
> 
> Your meant to look sad on the before, and happy on the after.
> 
> Good progress mate


It took me about 6 attemps to get the angle the same as the original. I was in no mood for smiling by that point lol :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Mike good progress keep it up


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Great progress!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Good effort m8 keep it up :thumb:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

not sure if this has been asked yet as I've only skimmed this thread but would be interested to see what your diet schedule is like


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

joe.b said:


> not sure if this has been asked yet as I've only skimmed this thread but would be interested to see what your diet schedule is like


On an iPhone at the min mate. I'll post it up when I'm near a computer


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Any luck with the diet mate? I love reading everyones diets cus I struggle to be honest with keeping "variety" yet keeping it strict enough to work well so always like to see other peoples ideas


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice work mate! You've made awesome progress!


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Sick progress mate keep it up!! :thumb:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

fadel said:


> Any luck with the diet mate? I love reading everyones diets cus I struggle to be honest with keeping "variety" yet keeping it strict enough to work well so always like to see other peoples ideas


Sorry for the delay mate, been fishing :laugh:

Diet very roughly;

6.00am 100g porridge, skimmed milk, tsp sugar

7.30am Boiled egg

9.00am 240g tikka chicken, 62g (dry) wholemeal rice, EVOO, Reggae Reggae sauce

12.00pm Same as 9.00am

3.00pm Shake, 50g protein, 70g fine oats

5.00pm Train

PWO Shake, 25g protein, 40g maltodextrin

8.00pm Varies to keep me sane. Not overly strict tbh

Pre bed Shake 50g protein & milk

Works out about 3700 kcals after too many cups of tea


----------



## johnboy1981 (Nov 21, 2008)

Its not one of those microwave chicken tikkas from sainsburys / asdas is it mate?

Good going though buddy, looks like your weight is evenly distributed.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

johnboy1981 said:


> Its not one of those microwave chicken tikkas from sainsburys / asdas is it mate?
> 
> Good going though buddy, looks like your weight is evenly distributed.


Nah mate it's the sainsbury basics tikka flavoured cooked chicken breast. Not the cheapest way to do things but easy and it tastes pretty good


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Keep it up mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

3 months further on and I've been taking things steady as had a lot on.

Been eating about maintainance calories, lower weight training volume and upped the cardio.

Have steadily lost some weight, about 10lbs


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Miike said:


> BTW I'm 25lbs up on what I was last May


Sorry mate but it's impossible to put on 25lb in a year.

Aparently (not).

(Cross thread banter, not aimed at you)


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Sorry mate but it's impossible to put on 25lb in a year.
> 
> Aparently (not).
> 
> (Cross thread banter, not aimed at you)


Once again, I knew you were gonna say that! :lol:

Well done mate nice work :thumb:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

25lb is easy enough. Dunno about 25lb of pure muscle though


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats great gains mate! impressed!


----------

